# Ev TT



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Electric TT anyone ?? or just another Auto Car dream?
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

😍😍😍 doubt it’ll look that good or it’ll be 🤑🤑🤑


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

If we have to go electric, then this looks a good choice


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

if we have to go electric, in the future pretty sure there will be some conversions-kit for our beloved mk1  .. which would probably costs same as the Ev TT hehe


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Electric TT anyone ?? or just another Auto Car dream?
> Hoggy.
> View attachment 478810


It looks like a 'nedded' cut and shut between a Mondeo and with ridiculous wheels...


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

StuartDB said:


> It looks like a 'nedded' cut and shut between a Mondeo and with ridiculous wheels...


Ridiculous wheels? 
I think they look alright.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Okay ridiculous wheel arches . Wheels are not supposed to be level or protrude the wheel arches and they'll be some new regulations surrounding wheels and wheel enclosures especially surrounding electric cars because of the particles they produce and are inhaled are worse than diesel emissions.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I had always hoped if Audi was going to keep the TT this would have been the direction they would have taken it. This was the 2011 R4 concept. It would have made an great looking TT Mk4 eRoadster.


----------

